# Looking for good fiberglass repair guy



## nutmanC130 (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking for a good fiberglass guy but reasonable as I co-own boat and do not want to sink a fortune into it. Current got away from me a few weekends agoand put us right into a piling on the 3 mile bridge. It cracked top cap near left side of stern and buckled bumper guard. A friend told me there was a guy on this site who does awesome work but could not remember name. Boat is in P-cola but I could bring to workshop...Help?


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Will try to get you a phone number but Kevin Langhan off Gulf Beach Hwy.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

heard good things about big mikes fiberglass, and elton bowling


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 on Big Mike's Fiberglass in Pace..............


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Big mike's fiberglass...206-4499.

Don't call him for a couple of days, He's working on a boat for me now..


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Give me a call and I'll hook you up. Located at Pelican's Perch Marina on Bayou Chico. Full service repair. Specialize in full restorations, Awl Grip spray applicatons, gel coat and structural fiberglass repair. Go to the promo forum for my discount flyer. Visit my website or come by the yard and see our work in progress, or check out the Boat repiar forum and see my helpfull posts. Always want to help take care of PFFr's. If in doubt, Ask Sequoia, Bertram 31, etc, etc.

Tom


----------

